# Malaysian Driftwood in San Diego area????



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

Looking for malaysian driftwood... I've tried my local spots (South Bay area of San Diego), but they haven't been carrying any for quite some time. I was wondering if any locals here know off-hand if their LFS spots carry any at a fair price? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The fair price part is the killer. I don't think anyone sells it for a fair price.

Aquatic Warehouse usually has some but definitely not cheap. It's all the way in the back near the aggressive freshwater corner.

I haven't been to Fountain's in a long time, but they usually have a poor selection in a barrel.

Pet Kingdom usually has SOME wood underneath their stock tanks.

If you're looking for something more branchy and Amano-like, a package from Manzanita Burlworks - The Source for Quality Handcrafted Manzanita Products will be your best bang for the buck.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Mike!  South Bay Tropicals in C.V. used to carry it all the time, but it's been ages since I last seen any there. I'll call around to see if those other LFS have any and for how much per pound. 

Manzanita is nice, but not the "look" I want in my 55g. Maybe one day when I start another tank.....which we all know is a given in this addictive hobby. LOL


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Go to Custom Aquatic in San Marcos area. They were selling Malaysian driftwood for cheap as they were having trouble selling individual pieces sight unseen on the internet. You'll need to call first and let them know that you are buying wood on a "willcall" basis. Their business isn't retail, so they might resist providing you any service. For example, they might have you waiting for a while......

But I think they were quoting something like $10 for a very large piece...


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

I have purchased a few pieces from these guys...

eBay Seller: aceaquascaping99: Pet Supplies, Nonfiction Books items on eBay.com

And been very happy with my purchases.

They are in the OC so shipping is fast too.

- Mg


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Christin,
I forgot to mention that I went by AW a couple weeks ago and found the pallet of wood!


----------



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Mike! I plan to head up there after the holidays. Hopefully they will still have a nice selection.  

I need some Aqua soil Amazonia too. Do you know if they are carrying ADA stuff yet?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That I don't know. I may stop by there today or tomorrow and will be sure to let folks know.


----------

